# Need to remove write protection on USB drive, half way there...



## JHGW (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a KDI-MSFT that I am trying to format, I am fairly savvy on the computer however I am new to the world of Cracking permissions.

I have followed this Link to use Mike's direction in removing the Write protection.

What Revit Wants: Repurposing the Autodesk USB Media

I then followed this where things quickly came to a screeching hault.

Open MPALL_F1_0702_V363_00.exe

When I clicked "Update", this was the error in Red???
Click Update (Driver : Mode 3, ID Issue 0002 [98 3A A8 92 76 50 8]

 
Click Setting, select "Advanced Setting" then press OK

Click the load button and select the 2014_2251-03.ini file you created earlier.

Click Save, press OK
close the settings window

Click Start...


**************************************

Is anyone able to give me some more Guidance here, is there anything else I need to change in the .INI file for this to work?

I have tried every possible software to remove the write protection without any success, I refuse to be defeated by a passcode and the handcuffs that are on this USB Flash drive.

I would be greatful for any further detail on a step by step that will unlock the write protection on this.

Thanks in advance

JH


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Two things to note:

1) In general, forum rules don't allow assisting with bypassing security 

2) Regardless of what you read, not all cards can be unlocked. They can be locked, to prevent writing to the card, or they can be protected to prevent reading or writing. This sounds like a protection issue, in which case, see item 1.

Maybe someone else will assist, but don't be surprised if this topic is locked.


----------



## conradville (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi There.
I have the same exact problem as yours. I scoured the entire web for solution.
Any luck finding anything?
I want to make this flashdrive useful.


----------

